# DIY Compact Fluorescent Hood :: Construction Journal



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

Working on a new tank for some of my tree frogs and decided to build a custom hood for this tank... Those Exo-Terra models are a little restrictive and generally pretty expensive.

So here goes.


3/4" thick select pine board from Home Depot. Cut and then nailed together. In my case this is going on the former side of a 29 gallon that is now on it's end.










Center bar is what the sockets are going to be affixed to. It's inset from the top a bit to ensure that there is room for the bulb and to make room for wiring between it and the top panel affixed later.










I chose to use these rubberized pigtail sockets. They're rated up to 150watts... but I won't be getting anything that hot in them. They're also the cheapest of the sockets at Home Depot.










Next are these cool little adhesive things for zip ties that Home Depot actually uses to affix their display products to the shelves. It was $2 for 8 of them. I've used 4, for 4 sockets.










Sockets in place, zip ties hold them snuggly in place. Zip ties trimmed for cleanliness.










Hole in the middle of the cross bar to tuck the wires through to the other side.










The ends of all 4 black twisted together and the ends of all 4 white twisted together on the reverse of the cross bar.










Two prong plug and cord slid through the back.










Cord attached accordingly, capped, and some electrical tape for good measure.










1/8" wood panel nailed to the top and a coat of black melamine.










Simple reflector made from some folded aluminum foil will boost the overall light since more than 50% of the bulb is not pointing downwards. Taped in with electrical tape.










Nail on feet raise up the hood about 1/2" to allow for ventilation from the screen on the top to flow. (Tree Frog setup... screen on the top).











Tadda! The final product. Still needs another coat of paint though. And I need to pick up enough bulbs to fill the thing up.











Cheers!


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Very nice! budget too. I need to do this once I summon the courage to start playing with wires.


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

lemme know Ill wire it for u bobberly im an electrician


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm still a little scared of wiring my own fluorescent tube setup... All those ballasts, and starters, and over drives and things like that.

But this jobby was really easy.

All in all, the whole thing cost me about $25 -- not including paint and nails. I've always got a gallon of black melamine kicking around for whatever project I'm working on. 

It's going to cost me more in bulbs.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Bulbs don't cost much at all. If you're looking for spiraled ones, I've found 30 watters at Lowe's for $12. Otherwise, this looks like a good site.
Light Bulbs at Bulbman.


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

Pack of two 26watt (100watt equivalent) GE 6500K bulbs go for $12.99+TAX at Canadian Tire.

They're not expensive at all.

What I was saying that 4 bulbs will cost more than the hood I built. With an emphasis on how inexpensive the hood was to build.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I know a little bit about grow lights and growing plants and i know that using Aluminum foil causes hot spots and can burn plants in areas where it is shinning. I would buy milar or just paint the inside flat white. Also maybe drill a a hole on each side to release some heat unless you are gonna benefit from the heat. Just and idea.


Sam


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

In my case I'm going to benefit from the slight increase in heat. This setup is for treefrogs. And there won't be any live plants.


My other plan was to get some sheet metal and make a nice smooth concave reflector. That way it'll cast the reflection over evenly.



I am however using CFLs in this case... So there won't be much heat to speak of. If I were using any incandescent bulbs I would certainly need some serious vents on the top.


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

Just put another coat of melamine on the outside.

I've also decided to remove the aluminum foil and pick up some this sheet metal to create a more smooth and finished looking reflector.

I'll post as soon as it's dry and the reflector is in.


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

Put in the aluminum sheeting.










With 3 of the 4 bulbs screwed in.











And dar she blows!




















Although the camera doesn't do it justice... It puts out a buttload of visual light.


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for this post this is just what i was looking for today, a good how to and it looks simple to wire the stuff up. I'll try it this weekend!!


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

I heard that white is the best reflector? Great work though! I love it.

Can you show how you completely wired the lights? All the way to the socket I mean. Thanks.


----------

